# freien Forum-Anwendung



## Eugen32 (14. Aug 2006)

Hallo an alle!
Kennt jemand eine freie Forum-Anwendung, die folgenden Kriterien entspricht:
- Bereits vorhandenes Benutzermanagement kann integriert werden, mit Unterscheidung von Schreiben-, Lesen, Löschen-Rechten.
- Layout kann durch Anpassung der Stylesheets angepasst werden?

Viele Gruße,
Eugen


----------



## AlArenal (14. Aug 2006)

Möchtest du uns vielleicht noch was mitteilen? Ich meine so im Hinblick auf das Unterforum, in dem du postest?


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Aug 2006)

Nun ja, wenn Eugen ein Java(Servlet)-basiertes Forum sucht, ist er hier doch 
gar nicht mal so falsch.  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (14. Aug 2006)

Ja, wenn.. Aber du weißt ja, wie manche User hier so drauf sind. Und ich eknn den Eugen nich. Da binsch eben unsicher.. 

Und überhaupt.. was heißt "vorhandenes Benutzermanagement"? Excel-Sheet, Textfile, LDAP, Active Directory, ...?


----------



## Eugen32 (14. Aug 2006)

Hallo AlArenal! Leroy42 hat richtig vermutet, ein J2EE-Unterforum passt perfekt zu meiner Nafrage, denn ich möchte einen Forum in eine bestehende J2EE-Anwendung integrieren. Was den Benutzermanagement angeht, vermute ich mal DB-Basiert (bin nicht sicher da sie Anwendung noch nicht gesehen). Das ist aber nicht so wichtig, den falls es eine öffentliche Schnittstelle gibt, mit der ich die Benutzerrechte ansteuern kann, kann ich auch den passenden Adapter schreiben.


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Aug 2006)

Eugen32 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat richtig vermutet...



Also vermutet habe ich schon mal gar nichts; ich habe nur auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen!  :noe: 


Und um mir jetzt, am Wochenanfang, mal den Unmut mancher Mods auf mich zu ziehen:

Ich glaube nicht, daß es bereits ein gutes, Java-basiertes, Forum gibt!

Warum sonst sollte ausgerechnet ein Java-Forum immer noch PHP-basiert sein?  :bae:


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2006)

Die Gründe könnten auch sein, dass PHPBB kostenlos und gut ist und das PHP Server günstiger sind als Java Server. 

Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich trotzdem recht: Gibt wahrscheinlich echt kein gutes Java Board, zumindest kenne ich keins.


----------



## mlange8801 (14. Aug 2006)

das sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus:
http://www.jforum.net/
(hab allerdings keine erfahrung damit)


----------



## homer65 (16. Aug 2006)

Ich kenn es. Nutze es selber, für meine Zwecke reicht es. Ob es aber den Anforderungen Eugen's genügt, keine Ahnung.


----------

